# UKBFF Leeds 2008 Results



## DnSVideo (Nov 30, 2008)

Anyone who's name is wrong, apologies, they were taken from the judging lists.

Juniors

1st Alexander Clarke

2nd Jonathan Barratt

First Timers

1st Max O'Connor

2nd Ram Singh

3rd Lee Blackburn

Masters Over 40

1st Kavin Welsh

2nd Kevin Devonport

3rd Vince Cox

4th Dennis Hill

Masters Over 50

1st Martyn Yates Brown

2nd Mick Vaughan

3rd Stan Moyser

4th Lindsay Wain

Body Fitness

1st Karen Nolan

2nd A Gibbon

3rd Amy King

Intermediates up to 80kg

1st Levi Cullen

2nd Lee Clegg

3rd Nathan Ely

Intermediates over 80kg

1st juan carlos

2nd Darren Towers

3rd Graham Hogg

Classic Class

1st Dale Wilson

2nd Darren Thompson

3rd Mark Commings

Men up to 70kg

1st Paul Ennis

2nd Kit Saeyong

3rd Bernie Trevlyan

4th Michael Collister

Men up to 80kg

1st Andy Gold

2nd James Gutteridge

Men up to 90kg

1st Darren Nicholhurst

2nd Paul Lock

3rd Paul Booth

Women over 55kg

1st Jeannie Ellam

2nd Trish Porter

3rd Fiona Duggan

Men Over 90kg

1st Haroldas

2nd Dave Titterton

3rd Pat Warner

Overall Haroldas


----------



## MX5 (May 6, 2008)

Intermediates over 80kg

1st Charlie Mardon

2nd Darren Tavers

3rd Graham Hogg

Just to clarify 2nd is TOWERS


----------



## DnSVideo (Nov 30, 2008)

changed....

Thank you for letting me know


----------



## Halfman halfbiscuit (Apr 4, 2008)

Any pictures?

I used to know/train one of the guys in the intermediates U80kgs years ago & lost touch.

Would be interesting to see how he has progressed.


----------



## DnSVideo (Nov 30, 2008)

Halfman halfbiscuit said:


> Any pictures?
> 
> I used to know/train one of the guys in the intermediates U80kgs years ago & lost touch.
> 
> Would be interesting to see how he has progressed.


I will be posting pics as soon as I possibly can.


----------



## deecg2 (Oct 9, 2008)

Dnsvideo said:


> Anyone who's name is wrong, apologies, they were taken from the judging lists.
> 
> Juniors
> 
> ...


*Re:*

Men up to 80kg

2nd James Gettbridge..................Correct spelling was Gutteridge.

Could u change this one for him please, Thanks!


----------



## stevie flynn (Sep 5, 2006)

charlie mardon DID NOT win inter over 80

it was won by a guy called juan carlos

steve


----------



## DnSVideo (Nov 30, 2008)

Both amended.


----------

